
Lawmakers in Canada, US call for probes of LiveNation/Ticketmaster refund policy - Jerry2
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/calls-for-live-nation-ticketmaster-investigations-1.5537077
======
musicale
If you're having trouble getting a refund for a canceled event and you paid by
credit card, calling your credit card company may help.

